
DHS Launches Smart City Sensor Pilot in St. Louis – Nextgov - rbanffy
https://www.nextgov.com/emerging-tech/2019/08/dhs-launches-smart-city-sensor-pilot-st-louis/159517/
======
andrerm
“I’m sensitive to it,” >Speicher said. “I don’t know the scale or scope at
this point in time but I don’t see it as being fundamentally different than
our other experiments in the sense of ensuring that we can evaluate the tech
without any exposure or concerns with privacy-related data.”

He is "sensitive" to privacy but he doesn't even know the scale or the scope.
In the big data (data harvesting) era privacy is never priority. Always comes
in second or third place

